# Sigmatel Integrated Audio?



## CoolCat (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey all, new member here! Great place  

I've got a Dell Dimension 3100c, running off Windows XP. Now the Sigmatel integrated audio seems to be recognised by the system, and I've checked 'device' manager, and it's installed there. 

My sound card was working yesterday (before I recently installed a new HDD)

The problem is, every time after I install the audio driver, it will give me a single sound play back, i.e. testing volume level, play an MP3 or view and listen to a video on Youtube, after I've done one of those things, the sound stops working! 

Now, I've got the correct driver installed, it's just a new hard-disk. My main worry is, I couldn't find the XP/OS CD which originally came with my Dell, so I installed my Fujitsu XP CD on the new hard-drive... 

Could installing a certain manufacturers OS on another System stop some hardware such as integrated audio from working?? Thanks guys for any help, I just can't figure this one out.


----------



## bat21 (Sep 29, 2006)

It's likely that the Dell XP restore CD's had Dell specific drivers on them, including the correct ones for your integrated (or onboard) sound solution, thusly when you used the other XP disk it probably re-wrote over the real codec/specific sound drivers (dell specific for sigmatel) and installed XP default drivers. I.E. you need to find out exactly what sigmatel codec you have and get the seperate drivers from the sigmatel site, or from Dells site for your PC's model number and you should be ok after that, but also keep in mind that the new XP install may have also installed default Intel chipset drivers that aren't updated as well so you may need to update those too.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

boy that was a no no. it may not just effect this you know.

I suggest that since chances are some of the built in os drivers took over your sound card that you grab this original release from Dell. I checked with Sigmatel but they don't release drivers to end users. If this doesn't work, I have a site where users upload their driver cd's and there were hundreds of different sigmatel drivers. Just like you to try this first. Any yellow marks in device manager?

Download Dell's Sigmatel Audio Software


----------



## fandm (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi go to Dell.co.uk put your service tag number in the box in the download drivers area and it will put you a list of the correct drivers and up dates for your comp.


he who laughs last is a lonely man


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...typeid=-1&dateid=-1&formatid=-1&fileid=150155


----------

